# This is just F*#[email protected]#$ Wrong



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Cost of out hobby in Canada compared to USA. I'm sure there's worse stories in other countries. I just had to bitch about ....
Check out these prices Same store, just one is Canadian /one American.
No where can you see it more than here. Add 15% to these prices in Ontario for taxes PLUS shipping .
This is why you don't fine Canadian webpages from Wallmart, Best Buy or other stores...

First page of American page









First Page of Candian division


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

looks like your in the wrong place buddy.









jk


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that is just so wrong


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

$82.99US to $399.99CAN ???

are they stupid?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> looks like your in the wrong place buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have to worry about F&W busting me for owning piranha 
Who's in the wrong place now Biotch? :bleh: 
j/k buddy


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

are canadian wages higher to compensate for the higher prices


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

winkyee said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> > looks like your in the wrong place buddy.:rasp:
> ...


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

tank prices are crazy here too


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

winkyee said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> > looks like your in the wrong place buddy.:rasp:
> ...


 lol


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

I have been sooo mislead























all this time I thought it was just the way it was..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Minimum wage is around 7 bucks an hour. Gasoline costs 3+ bucks a gallon and a typical fast food meal costs about 7 bucks,
Rent in Windsor for 2 BR appt is about 650 a month


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Sucks for you guys ...


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Isn't a Canadian dollar worth less than an American dollar? Could that be at least partly responsible?

-PK


----------



## mats13 (Dec 22, 2003)

what does a teacher or cop earn in the states i hear its very low i think our wages are higher id rather pay more for a tank than have to pay $5,000.00 or $10,000.00 to go to the hospital


----------



## t_h_e_s_a_c_k (Nov 16, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Isn't a Canadian dollar worth less than an American dollar? Could that be at least partly responsible?
> 
> -PK


 It is, but not so much less that something $82.99US is worth $399.99CAN. That is just f*cking ridiculous


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Isn't a Canadian dollar worth less than an American dollar? Could that be at least partly responsible?
> 
> -PK


 Currently, $1 US = 1.34 Canadian

Even with the currency conversion, those prices are still ridiculous!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> Even with the currency conversion, those prices are still ridiculous!


It's punishment for living in Canada.









j/k

Those prices are insane


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Only in America is where the good shiet happens. Its time to trade in that Canadian citizenship for an authenic good ole' American green card.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

t_h_e_s_a_c_k said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't a Canadian dollar worth less than an American dollar? Could that be at least partly responsible?
> ...


 82.99 USD 110.896 CAD 
United States Dollars = Canada Dollars 
Not $399.99CAN + GST and PST = $470 approx


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that sucks


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Min wage here in Saskatchewan is $6.65.

The prices are insane - I buy skin care crap from a company that originally started in the usa (burts bees..) , they have a canadian site but the prices are doubled!! Thats bs.....


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

DonH said:


> BoomerSub said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't a Canadian dollar worth less than an American dollar? Could that be at least partly responsible?
> ...










Well! In Mexico its $1.00 US dollar = $11.05 pesos. and everything here in Mexico is around 45% more than in the US. So to all of you Canadians its not so bad.









You want to hear of something worse. Minimum wage in Mexico is $317.00 pesos = $28.69 US dollars for 40 hours of work a week. A WEEK not HOURLY.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

NIKE said:


> that is just so wrong


 yup
i thought big als store (and the warehouse) are only in Canada why the hell the price are so F2cken high??


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Minimum wage is around 7 bucks an hour. Gasoline costs 3+ bucks a gallon and a typical fast food meal costs about 7 bucks,
> Rent in Windsor for 2 BR appt is about 650 a month


 rent over here in cali is like one BD for close to $1000 a month...

about big als i think they want you canadian to go shop in their store then shoping online


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

pff, who says piranha arent legal in the states









mine are legal, honest!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

in b.c. there is a 8 dollar minimum wage but for the first 100 hours there is a 6 dollar an hour training wage which is optional, also im glad im not in mexico it would take me like a year to get a filter


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

micus said:


> in b.c. there is a 8 dollar minimum wage but for the first 100 hours there is a 6 dollar an hour training wage which is optional, also im glad im not in mexico it would take me like a year to get a filter


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

i'd just order from the american site, cus someone there isin't using the right conversion rate obviously.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

mats13 said:


> what does a teacher or cop earn in the states i hear its very low i think our wages are higher id rather pay more for a tank than have to pay $5,000.00 or $10,000.00 to go to the hospital


 got health insureance, it don't cost me anything, and my tanks are still cheaper.


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> mats13 said:
> 
> 
> > what does a teacher or cop earn in the states i hear its very low i think our wages are higher id rather pay more for a tank than have to pay $5,000.00 or $10,000.00 to go to the hospital
> ...


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

winkyee said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> > looks like your in the wrong place buddy.:rasp:
> ...










ouch








good one tho


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

winkyee said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> > looks like your in the wrong place buddy.:rasp:
> ...


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i know this is just not the question to be asking but what happens when you get busted with ps in cali? anyone? and dont tell me to go to that ite cause i have and i didnt find anything. :bleh:


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i never new that canadian have to pay so much


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> i never new that canadian have to pay so much


 i know


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Eheim 2217 BigAl'sonline price $129.99 (American)

price $269.99 (Canadian)

Instore price $299.99 (Canadian)

(I paid $249.99 Canadian on Boxing day)

I asked the guys at the local Big Al's why there was so much of a price difference and they said it was the cost of shipping!!!


----------



## B_L_Z_BUB (Jan 26, 2004)

What are the import and customs fees like up there ?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm not sure what the fees are if any. bringing things in personally results in applicable taxes being added and that's it.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

That is Brutal with a capital "B"


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sucks to be you


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

B_L_Z_BUB said:


> What are the import and customs fees like up there ?


 Depends on the Size of the Package.
I bought some large items like a motortcycle Tank and had to pay for broker's fee's.
Smaller items i didnt have to pay anything but the Shipping cost.


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

GOD BLESS THE USA


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

hmmmm
so I emailed them at [email protected], and its an invalid email address
great.

anyways,
let me see if this is right:
How can a CustomSeaLife SmartLite PC Strip- 48" be $82.99 US and also be $399.99 CAN?? That's a 482% exchange rate! (if my math was done correctly.)
<start rant>
The Canadian prices are astronomically higher than the US counterparts. Are they not aware of the real US/CAN exchange rate?

Shipping costs? ya right..
it would be cheaper for me to buy the US version, pay the exchange, the duty, and the shipping costs. Usually online retailers have a Canadian outlet to make it CHEAPER for canadians.

There must be some other BS reason why.... (canadian taxes or something)
or they have been smoking all the BC Bud we have up here....

btw: this thread shouldn't be about who is better, canadians or americans. This isn't comparing two different retailers either; this is the same company with distorted canadian prices. this sort of things just makes me mad. </rant>


----------



## Bluegill (Nov 28, 2003)

It sounds like your getting hosed, eh? Well, at least until you need prescription drugs, right? That's when all of us in the States go clamoring on to Canadian pharmecutical websites.


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> mats13 said:
> 
> 
> > what does a teacher or cop earn in the states i hear its very low i think our wages are higher id rather pay more for a tank than have to pay $5,000.00 or $10,000.00 to go to the hospital
> ...


 ya most people have insuriance for that.


----------

